# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Em đang có nhiều nhôm tấm đẹp làm vai máy cho ae

## trodjngung

Từ giờ hàng nhôm tấm của em thì sẽ update liên tục trên post này thôi nhé.
Loại nào còn thì sẽ còn ảnh, còn loại nào mất rồi thì em sẽ update xóa đi ạ.
Em đang có hai loại kích thước
Em update lại kích thước chính xác của hai loại này.
Loại 1: 26.5x78x1.6 nặng 9kg
Loại 2: 24x78x1.6 nặng 8kg
Giá đều là 60k/kg nếu bác nào lấy nhiều thì sẽ có thương lượng.
SDT: 0945 tám ba tám 626 mong các các sms hay alo nhé, em ít khi ol trên diễn đàn được.
Đây là ảnh mặt trước và mặt sau của loại 1.

Đây là ảnh mặt trước và mặt sau của loại 2.


Em update thêm hàng nhôm tấm nhé.
Loại này 70k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

Đã ra đi vài tấm rồi nhưng vẫn còn nhiều các bác nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

Update thêm hàng nhôm tấm ở đây nhé.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/72...8806#post68806
Tất cả ở trong này đều còn hàng nhé, trừ loại số 9.
Lâu ngày giờ e mới lôi ra bán lại.

----------


## toanho

[QUOTE=trodjngung;72198

Em update thêm hàng nhôm tấm nhé.
Loại này 70k/kg
[/ATTACH]Đính kèm 19190
cân dùm mấy tấm nầy bao nhiêu kí em và tấm 0.8 nữa nha em

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đính kèm 19190Đính kèm 19191Đính kèm 19192


Mặt sau loại này sao bác, nếu phẳng như vậy đăng ký nhé

----------


## Himd

cần mấy tấm    16x48  16x77    k biết có mấy tấm

----------


## trodjngung

Mặt sau phẳng như vậy nhé.
Do là phẳng nên em chỉ chụp một mặt.

----------


## trodjngung

> cần mấy tấm    16x48  16x77    k biết có mấy tấm


16x48 có 3 tấm.
16x77 có một tấm thôi ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mặt sau loại này sao bác, nếu phẳng như vậy đăng ký nhé


Vậy mình lấy 3 tấm như đăng ký nhé ( 12x78x0.6; 16x77x1; 16x48x1)

----------


## baole

Thấy bác chủ có nhôm định hình 40x40 thì phải

----------


## toanho

Mình lấy mỗi thứ 1 miếng cân dùm bao nhiêu kg nhé (12x78x0.6), (9.5 x 51x0.8)

----------


## trodjngung

Loại 12x78x06
9.5x51x08
16x77x1
16x48x1
Các loại này hết rồi các bác nhé.

----------


## cty686

Gửi cho mình 2 tấm to nhất.

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận. Mai em sẽ đi gửi hàng

----------


## trodjngung

> Thấy bác chủ có nhôm định hình 40x40 thì phải


Có bác nhé.
Bác xem ở đây ạ.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...n-tan-thao-may

----------


## baole

Bác có nhôm định hình 40x40 ko vậy

----------


## trodjngung

> Bác có nhôm định hình 40x40 ko vậy


Em báo có rồi mà bác.
Bác xem cái link bên trên em vừa gửi đấy xem có phải là loại bác cần ko nhé

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## toanho

Mình đã điện thoại và lấy 2 tấm 0.6mm và 8 tấm 0.8mm mại CK cho em trai nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

Các bác vào bên này xem thêm nhôm tấm nhé
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/72...8806#post68806
Tất cả ở trong này đều còn hàng nhé, trừ loại số 9.

----------


## vuotquaconsong

hôm bữa em có gọi cho bác để lấy 4 cây nhôm 40x40 dài 1m5 mà ko thấy bác trả lời ah

----------


## trodjngung

Em vừa nt cho bác rồi đấy nhé.

----------


## toanho

Nhận hàng rồi nhe em. mà sao PT không lấy tiền ship á

----------

Duccdt06

----------


## trodjngung

> Nhận hàng rồi nhe em. mà sao PT không lấy tiền ship á


Phí 200k trở lên mới trả sau được.
Lúc nào anh chuyển cho em 180k tiền phí ship PT nhé  :Smile:

----------


## toanho

> Phí 200k trở lên mới trả sau được.
> Lúc nào anh chuyển cho em 180k tiền phí ship PT nhé


Thôi Free luôn đi còn mua quài quài mà  :Smile:

----------


## trodjngung

update ít nhôm tấm lâu lâu mới mang ra bán.

----------


## thuhanoi

Tấm 18-30-1 đẹp nhỉ

----------


## trodjngung

> Tấm 18-30-1 đẹp nhỉ


đẹp thì chiến thôi a  :Smile:

----------


## Vũ Tùng

bác ở chỗ nào bắc ninh thế ?

----------


## trodjngung

> bác ở chỗ nào bắc ninh thế ?


Mình ở Yên Phong nhé.
Gần Thị trấn Chờ

----------


## toanho

Mình có điện cho bạn Trung chủ topic nầy lấy miếng nhôm dưới đây, hứa thứ Hai nầy CK. Nhưng vì thiết kế có 1 chút thay đổi nên định hồi lại mà lu bu công việc nên không điện cho bạn ấy được thì hôm qua bạn ấy báo là đã ship hàng roài mặc dù chưa CK. Vi mình đã mua bạn ấy 2 lần rồi chắc bạn ấy tin tưởng  :Smile: . Thôi thì vì sự nhiệt tình của bạn ấy nên mình nhận luôn. :Smile:  


Càc bác khác, nếu em có lỡ điện hỏi hàng mà chưa CK thì đừng ship cho em nhá. Em hết xiền roài   :Smile:

----------

trodjngung

----------


## trodjngung

Cám ơn bác nhé.
Tại dạo này em cũng toàn chuyển trước lấy tiền sau vì em sắp xếp công việc tiện đường gửi đi một thể  :Smile:

----------


## toanho

> Cám ơn bác nhé.
> Tại dạo này em cũng toàn chuyển trước lấy tiền sau vì em sắp xếp công việc tiện đường gửi đi một thể


Nhưng riêng anh ngay và luôn lúc nầy thì đừng ship trước nữa nhé  :Smile:

----------


## trodjngung

Hàng vẫn còn nhiều ae nhé.
Loại nào còn hình là còn hàng đấy ạ

----------

